# Help / Advice for a "Noob"



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

Hello all, I truthfully have been debating weather to overclock my E8500 for almost a year now. Ya I know that's a long time but I just am simply nervous I'll somehow transform my computer into a really nice paper weight. 

That said, I think I finally wan to venture into the "Overclockers" world. I DO NOT want to go extreme but I would like to get some extra performance out of my CPU since I have generally heard while searching, it is a nice CPU to get overclocking results on. I have read the "noob" sticky and the Intel links at the bottom of the sticky. I feel that I have learned some but I just want either someone experienced to "nudge me in the right direction or someone maybe with he same processor or motherboard to give me some pointers and finally "nudge" me in the right direction. 

My specs are as follows: ASUS P5Q SE Plus Motherboard. Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Processor, Corsair 8GB 800mhz PC 6400 ram, GTX 285, ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro Cooler, Antec 1200 full tower case with all fans installed. 

I use the 8GB of ram for editing/ rendering but please tell me if this could be problematic.... I read some places it can be.

I attached the Everest file named "report" below so you could get full specs on everything. 


Finally I used "realtemp" to record some temps. At Idle even with my after market cooler I was at 38 - 39C, however I ran a sensor test with "realtemp" and it used prime95, which I understand is a good program to stress a CPU and it never got above 50C at 100% load, granted that was only for like 5 min.

So those temps seem a little odd I feel like but maybe not? 

Any help, advice and direction is so greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Those temps seem alright. Any particular reason for OCing? You have one of the quickest dual cores on the market. If editing is the issue my suggestion would be a fast quad. 

A fast quad will outperform that dual core in almost every program that utilizes quad cores. Problem with quads is if your a gamer it might end up being slower due to the fact that most games only utilize two cores in this day and age.

What is the make and model of the psu?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

make and model of psu please.

Is your cpu the go stepping model?


----------



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

Sorry I cant believe I missed that, my PSU specs are as follows: Antec 1000W True Power Quattro and I'm not sure but I am almost positive it will be in this info from CPU-Z. I attached the image below, I just didnt want to say the wrong thing and waste your guys time.....

The reason for the overclock "Monster" just to get some for performance in games and such.....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you experiencing any lag or other problems in games? Your hardware is very capable and you shouldn't be experiencing any issues.
OC'ing stresses hardware which in turn shortens the hardware's life. It also voids warranties.
That being said, it is not uncommon for a E8500 to run very stable at 4GHz.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

As tyree said there shouldnt be anything you cant play maxed out with that chip. Mines Oced to the point where its slightly faster than a E8400 and i haven't found one game it has trouble with yet despite its age.


----------



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

Well, you guys have made me think a bit. There is one game in particular which is crysis but I think that's alot of people... One of the real reasons for doing it is future games in the next year or so... but like I said you all have me pondering wether or not to do it now haha...


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

There is nothing to be gained from OCing unless the chip was slowing down games to begin with and even in stock form i find it very unlikely you are experiencing any problems with today's games. Now tomorrow games are a different story but tomorrow isn't here yet so i wouldn't worry about it until then.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Brico said:


> Well, you guys have made me think a bit. There is one game in particular which is crysis but I think that's alot of people... One of the real reasons for doing it is future games in the next year or so... but like I said you all have me pondering wether or not to do it now haha...


Crysis does require a lot of cpu and system usage but what people do not seem to think about is that if you get your ram, motherboard and cpu correctlt i.e do research on what components work best together then you should have no reason to overclock.

Allthough I never experienced any issues with Crysis myself (I have the E8400) I have always done lots of research before buying components to make sure they all run well together but I have always overclocked.

Why not download the crysis benchmark tool and see what it gives you for your average fps and then try a small overclock and see what happends to that fps.

I get an average of 68 fps in crysis at stock and 75 at my 4GHz overclock.


----------



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

Well Greenbrucelee let me ask you this now that you brought it up, do you think I should go for a diff brand of ram or what not?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no the corsair should be fine. Is it corsair dominator or corsair xms?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 8GB could be a problem. Filling all the RAM slots on Mobo can cause Voltage issues. "Sometimes" that can be offset by adjusting RAM Voltages.


----------



## Brico (May 24, 2008)

Brucelee they are XMS, and yea I was thinking that Tyree....


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep xms should be ok but as Tyree said there's no need in more than 4GB and filling all ram slots can cause voltage problems. You would be better off with 2x2GB in duall channel.


----------

